# [jogl] schrift mit javas Font-Class ?



## DEvent (30. Mrz 2006)

Hallo
gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wenn man jogl benutzt, die Java-Font-Klasse für Schrift zu benutzen?

Wenn nicht, was macht ihr um Schrift darzustellen ?
Ich kenne die Möglickeiten:
- Bitmap-Font, also aus einem Bitmap mit den Buchstaben zu laden und durch Texture-Koordinaten die einzelnen Buchstaben rendern
- glut.glutStrokeCharacter, ist aber zu unflexibel
- in z.b. 3dsMax 3D-Schrift zu erstellen und in das Spiel zu laden


----------



## Soulfly (30. Mrz 2006)

Naja du könntest ein Image referenzieren darauf malen und dann als Texture benutzen!
Sollte funktionieren, wobei aber BitmapFont um einiges perfomanter ist.

MfG
Soulfly


----------



## Mac Systems (20. Apr 2006)

Hi,


du kannst Fonts unter GL mittels Tesselation erzeugen. Mehr kann ich dir dazu momentan nicht sagen.

mfg,
Jens


----------



## Spacerat (19. Feb 2009)

Zum Nachvollziehen der NeHe-Tutorials habe ich mir die Klasse im Anhang gebastelt (in ".jar" umbenennen und im Classpath speichern. JOGL muss vorhanden sein). Für 3D- und Bitmapfonts. Analog zu wglUseFontOutlines und wglUseFontBitmaps. Ist aber längst noch nicht fertig und genauso wenig dokumentiert (Strafarbeit kommt halt zuletzt  ). Also Fragen, Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschläge usw. erstmal hier posten.


----------



## Fancy (19. Feb 2009)

Moin,

TextRender kennst Du schon?


```
private TextRenderer textRenderer = null;

@Override
    public void init(final GLAutoDrawable drawable) {
        
        textRenderer = new TextRenderer(new Font("SansSerif", Font.BOLD, 12));

[...]

@Override
    public void display(final GLAutoDrawable drawable) {

[...]

        textRenderer.beginRendering(500, 500);
        textRenderer.draw("Text", 10, 10);
        textRenderer.endRendering();

[...]
```

Gruß,
Michael

Edit: Der Faden ist ja doch schon etwas älter...


----------



## Spacerat (19. Feb 2009)

Nö... Kannte ich noch nicht... Soweit ich das dem Link folgend überblicke, rendert der aber auch nur BitmapFonts. Solltest dir vllt. doch mal JGL anschauen


----------



## Spacerat (24. Mai 2009)

Sooo... (hier) ist mal eine Aktualisierung von JGL.


----------

